# Aftermarket audio (head unit) help!



## xxVERITASxx (Sep 13, 2009)

Trying to install new head unit. Previous owner already cut wires and hardwired a wiring harness to the factory wires... However, the radio that was in the vehicle worked. Now that I have cut the old wiring harness and reconnected a new wiring harness, my new head unit will not power on. I know the head unit works because I connected the red & yellow wires to the positive battery terminal and the black to the negative terminal.

Any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

xxVERITASxx said:


> Trying to install new head unit. Previous owner already cut wires and hardwired a wiring harness to the factory wires... However, the radio that was in the vehicle worked. Now that I have cut the old wiring harness and reconnected a new wiring harness, my new head unit will not power on. I know the head unit works because I connected the red & yellow wires to the positive battery terminal and the black to the negative terminal.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like the pins on each side of the wiring harnesses don't match up. You will probably have to use a multimeter and figure out which one from the stock harness is really the power, accessory and ground wires and match them up on the radio side. Even though like you stated "the old radio worked" but the new radio wiring could be different, sometimes it's just a matter of moving or switching one pin.


----------

